# import Prog1Tools.IOTools



## fiabilite03 (17. Jan 2013)

Alles begann hier: http://www.java-forum.org/java-basi...52-iotools-fehlermeldung-cannot-resolved.html

Hallo!
Weiß jemand warum ich diese Fehlermeldungen bekomme?
Ich habe die Klasse IOTool erfolgreich auf meinen PC hinzugefügt und wollte diese nun in dem Programm anwenden.
Ich habe unter erweiterte Systemsteuerung in den Umgebungsvariablen den Pfad der Klasse unter einer neuen variablen namens path die neue Klasse eingetragen...(habe auch vor dem Pfad ein " .; " gemacht...
Soweit alles richtig oder? (Alles strickt nach Anleitung)
Das Programm müsste auch soweit richtig sein, da ich es aus meinem Übungsbuch abgeschrieben habe...
Warum bekomme ich nun diese Fehlermeldung?
Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.


----------



## Marco13 (17. Jan 2013)

Umgebungsvariablen? Path? Und darin ein Klassenname? :autsch:

Du hast irgendwo die JAR-Datei. Kopier' die ins Projektverzeichnis. Dann in Eclipse links in der Baumansicht (ggf. F5 drücken) auf die JAR rechtklicken und "Add to build path" machen...


----------



## trööööt (17. Jan 2013)

um mal noch auf ne frage zurückzukommen


> Woher kennt Ihr euch damit so gut aus?
> Habt Ihr alle Informatik studiert?


nein ... die zahl derer mit erfolgreich abgeschlossenem info-studium dürfte sich eher gering halten ... und auch die die täglich druch beruf mit java zu tun haben sind eher wenige ...

die wirklich breite masse lässt sich eher wie folgt beschreiben :

hobby-entwickler mit mittlerem bildungsstand in den besten jahren ...

was ich mit sagen will : viele die hier ab und zu mal wieder ein paar geistreiche infos geben beschäftigen sich halt eher nebenbei als hobby mit java ... und viele davon über einen großen zeitraum ... da ist es normal das man dinge drauf hat wie "was ist CLASSPATH" oder "wie bindet man n 3rd party lib ein" ...

die meisten haben auch mal so angefangen wie du (mich eingeschlossen ... bin da keine ausnahme) ... das kommt halt alles mit der zeit ...

wichtig ist nur gute literatur ... und da scheiden sich wirklich die geister ... denn wirklich objektiv kann man an die sache nicht rangehen ...
jeder wird sagen das das buch mit dem er gelernt hat das beste sei ... und auch wenn man 100 bücher im regal stehen hat und alle kennt und man sagen kann welches nun eher schlecht als recht ist wird man häufig sagen : nicht schlecht ... aber nicht wirklich gut ....
natürlich gab es hier schon mehr diskusionen über das thema : welches buch ist das beste ... und die antwort drauf : so wirklich EIN bestes buch gibts nich ... aber eine gute auswahl von büchern die etwas "besser geeignet für anfänger sind" als andere ...

immer wieder genannt wird auf jeden fall : "Java ist auch eine Insel" ... sowie seit erscheinen dessen nachfolger : "Java7 - mehr als eine Insel" ...
die sog. Java-Insel ist in dem sinne kein wirkliches einsteiger-buch ... das missverstehen immer viele ... aber es ist als begleitendes nachschalgewerk während der lernphase sehr gut unterstützend geeignet ... und der fakt das es kostenlos im netz lesbar ist ... und die community aktiv an jeder verbesserung der jeweils nächsten auflage mitarbeitet wohl auch eines der beliebtesten ...
der nachfolger ist da schon ein etwas anspruchvolleres werk für fortgeschrittene und befasst sich eigentlich eher explizit mit den neuerungen in Java7 sowie deren sinnvollen einsatz ... dieses buch ist eher für diejenigen die nach langer zeit mit Java6 auf Java7 umsteigen ... persönlich finde ich es ebenfalls als gelungenes nachschlagewerk speziell für Java7 ... und sollte eigentlich auch nicht fehlen ...

und dann geht das große rätzelraten los ...
es gibt zwar in der FAQ glaub ich ne liste über "bekannte" bücher ... aber hier scheiden sich echt die geister ... das eine lager behauptet "Java von Kopf bis Fuß" sei das beste ... das andere lager kommt dann mit "nee ... das und das andere buch seien noch besser" ... und die dritte gruppe denkt sich "ich hab beide gelesen ... und beide sind absoluter mega-schrott" ... (Java von Kopf bis Fuß nur als beispiel .. kenne das buch selbst nicht) ...
grundsätzlich ist es nicht verkehrt sich als anfänger nicht nur auf ein buch zu beschränken sondern sich wirklich gleich 4 oder 5 verschiedene zu holen ... und dann alle eher quer-gleichzeitig lesen anstatt eins nach dem anderen ...
viele fragen die sich dann auftuen kann man dann meist mit google , der java-insel und ein bisschen nachdenken und ausprobieren selbst lösen ...

aber man hat es ja auch im anderen thread gesehen : selbst über 3rd party libs ist man sich un-eins ... die einen sagen : joar is doch super vereinfachung ... andere (wie ich) sehen darin nur das problem das man sich an sowas zuschnell gewöhnt und nachher nichts mehr auf die reihe bekommt da man den umgang mit den eigentlich dafür genutzten SE-klassen nie gelernt hat ...
man kann sich über so vieles streiten ...

auch beliebter punkt : anfänger und IDEs ...
mein persönlicher standpunkt generell zu IDEs ist : wenn sie nicht ganz so blöd währen und nicht zusätzliche arbeit erzeugen würden zu dem was sie einem eigentlich abnehmen sollen ... dann kann man damit schon produktiv sein ... ich selbst arbeite trotzdem lieber mit Notepad2 und nem terminal ...
aber gleich welche meinung man über IDEs hat ... anfänger sollten davon grundsätzlich die finger lassen ... nicht nur das gerade durch auto-complete vieles gemacht wird was man als anfänger lernen und selbst machen müsste ... fehlen nachher grundlagen wie "per hand auf der console compilen" oder "mal schnell ne helper-klasse schreiben" ...
diese ersten schritte sollte man als anfänger wirklich "zu fuß" gehen anstatt sich von ner IDE darüber hinweg tragen zu lassen .. vor allem weil IDEs die angewohnheit haben gerne mal so n bisschen mukken zu machen die so auf dem händischen weg nicht auftreten ...
auch ist das große problem das viele compiler-fehler in die man als anfänger wirklich mal laufen sollte um sie zu kennen und verstehen zu können einfach nicht auftreten da die IDE hier schon im vorfeld vieles bereinigt und dafür sorgt das alles schon so passt wie es muss ...
und am ende kommt dann sowas wie : *zitat* : arbeite seit 5 jahren mit java ... aber was ist ein terminal ? die console in eclipse ? *zitat ende* ...
und sowas ist dann einfach nur peinlich ... wenn man mit so ner erfahrung protzt und dann nicht mal weis was mit terminal gemeint ist ... tja ... das sind dann so die spätfolgen wenn man seinen ersten code gleich in ner IDE schreibt ...


man könnte das noch ewig so weiter führen ... und mir würden sicher noch ein paar punkte einfallen die anfänger besser machen oder besser lassen sollten ... oder andere diskusions-punkte ...
fakt ist : jeder muss seinen weg selbst gehen und seine erfahrung sammeln ... wir können hier lediglich dabei helfen steine die im weg liegen beseite zu räumen ...


----------



## fiabilite03 (18. Jan 2013)

Man man man...
Ich hab jetzt so ziemlich alles nach Anleitung gemacht aber es geht trotzdem nicht...
Ich komme einfach nicht weiter.

Hier die Anleitung aus meinem Buch:
Software und Informationen

jetzt habe ich die Zip datei (Prog1Tools.zip) also in einem Ordner auf dem Desktop (Name:IOTools) endpackt.
Danach habe ich den Pfad dieses Ordners in den Systemvariablen unter den Namen CLASSPATH hinzugefügt.

So wird es mir erklärt und ich bekomme trotzdem immer die Fehlermeldung: cannot be resolved...

WARUM ???;(;(;(


----------



## hütte (18. Jan 2013)

@trot: Ich denke nicht, daß du das in deinem Standpunkt als Außen stehender aus beurteilen kannst, und wenn ich dann noch lese, mit einer Ide sei man nicht produktiv oder ich programmiere lieber mit dem editor oder habe diese und jene Bücher Nicht gelesen, kann mir darüber aber ein Urteil bilden, dann habe ich nicht gerade den besten Eindruck imho.


----------



## Spacerat (18. Jan 2013)

So leid es mir tut, aber ich würde sagen, nimm die ProgTools nebst IOTools und schmeiss sie ganz weit weg (Papierkorb reicht da nicht). Der Grund ist recht einfach: Diese Libs haben nichts mit der Standard-JVM zu tun und evtl. gewöhnt man sich an diese, sodass man sie in all seinen Programmen verwendet und deswegen niemals lernt, wie es normalerweise gemacht werden sollte.
Oh, ich merke grad'... Diese Libs sind ja essentiell für die Übungen im Buch... schade eigentlich. Und genau daran erkennt man schon mal, ob ein Buch geeignet oder eher ungeeignet ist. Dieses ist dann wohl eher ungeeignet, denn vernünftige Bücher sollten ausschliesslich Standard-APIs verwenden und Beispiele anhand dieser erklären. Erschwerend kommt noch hinzu, dass diese Bücher von einem Anfänger erwarten, dass er, bevor er auch nur ein Beispielprogramm zum Laufen bekommt, diese Libs installieren muss. :noe:


----------



## Marco13 (18. Jan 2013)

@Spacerat: Da diese Frage immer wieder mal auftaucht: Hier hatte ich schon was dazu gesagt http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/146041-iotools-funktionieren.html#post976154 . Einerseits hast du recht, andererseits soll das Buch (wie auch im Link gesagt) angeblich (!) nicht schlecht sein. Wenn man ihm was abgewinnen wollte, könnte man sagen: Viele große Anwendungen und Business-Modelle _basieren_ ausschließlich darauf, einen Haufen Libs zusammenzuklöppeln, da kann's nicht schaden, wenn man früh lernt, die einzubinden


----------



## Spacerat (18. Jan 2013)

@Marco13: Aber seit wann lernt man das Stehen erst nach dem Laufen? Solche Libs mögen ja mal hilfreich gewesen sein, aber erstens hätte man dazu eine Lektion schreiben können in welcher man solche Tools selber implementiert um sie dann als Lib einzubinden und zweitens ist es nach meinem Empfinden schlicht Faulheit oder Unvermögen der Herausgeber, die Dinge, die sie in eine Lib gepackt haben, deswegen nicht erklären zu müssen (man hat ja schliesslich die Lib dafür) oder das Buch Aufgrund der Aktualität umzustrukturieren.Deswegen können solche Bücher von mir aus genau da bleiben, wo sie sind - in den Verkaufsständen der Buchhändler.


----------



## fiabilite03 (18. Jan 2013)

Also brauch ich die IOTools sozusagen garnicht einzubinden (ob das jetzt besser ist oder nicht mal dahin gestellt).
Ich als noob habe das so versanden, dass die IOTools dazu da ist etwas über die Konsole einzugeben.
Also indem ich die IOTools zuerst in meinem kleinen Programm mit der aufforderung "import" importiere, kann ich über die Konsole bestimmte variablen im nachhinein eintragen.
Gibt es denn auch eine andere Möglichkeit dies zu bewirken, ohne dass ich den Pfad unter dem Namen CLASSPATH der zip datei in den Umgebungsvariablen im computer unter erweiterte Systemsteuerungen eintrage?

Oder habe ich alles ganz falsch verstanden?
Leider habe ich es noch nicht so drauf mit den Fachbegriffen...


----------



## SlaterB (18. Jan 2013)

es geht auch ohne,

und hier noch was wichteres zum lernen:
Suchmaschinen benutzen  'java von konsole lesen' liefert genug,

kein Buch rechtfertigt uneingeschränktes Vertrauen, mehrere Quellen schaden nicht, 
besonders dann wenn es nicht um reine Meinungen geht, sondern Wissen wie IOTools-lose Alternativen durch eigene Programme nachgeprüft werden können


----------

